# Sea France Ferries



## smiler (May 23, 2005)

Hello,can someone tell me where i get the code i need in order to obtain a MHF discount on bookings made with Sea France. Do i have to make a telephone booking or can it be done on line. Thankyou Smiler


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

I think it's somewhere in subscriber advantages/discounts


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Smiler 

Take a look here >>>Sea France discounts<<<

MHS...Rob


----------



## smiler (May 23, 2005)

Thanks for the information Motorhomesimpson,I inputed the code and got a quote for £68 return, then took the code out and got a quote for£52 return!!!


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

smiler said:


> Thanks for the information Motorhomesimpson,I inputed the code and got a quote for £68 return, then took the code out and got a quote for£52 return!!!


Hi Smiler

I think maybe you are not comparing exactly the same sort of booking...the booking type changes as soon as you enter a promotional code.
AFAI can see....if you look closely at the quote you will see that using a MHF discount code changes the type of booking to an "amendable" booking from a "saver" booking. Again AFAIK no discounts of any sort apply to "Saver" bookings.

To test it check out the difference to the "amendable" prices with and without the MHF discount promotional code... I am getting a £5 discount showing on a crossing using the MHF promotional code.

Mike


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

There's a bit more useful information in Peejay's posts here in this thread.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Smiler;

Spykals correct, there are no MHF discounts on the 'saver' tickets but there are on 'ammendable' and 'freedom' tickets

I have recently booked a crossing - 'ammendable' outbound and 'freedom' return and saved £9  

You can easily get a cheaper fare using the 'saver' option without the discount but this option is not ammendable in any way.

pete


----------



## smiler (May 23, 2005)

Thanks to all those that replied to my request, i shall read the small print more carefully next time. Smiler


----------

